# SQUIRT's Nationals Photos (*happy sigh*)



## Jill (Sep 29, 2011)

These just came today and I wanted to share them with my friends on LB. I just love this little guy and am thankful to Erica for letting me be his co-owner and #1 fan. Squirt, a/k/a Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You, is a 2yo heavily Redboy bred stallion who stands just under 29". He is a 3x National Champion (halter), Multi National Top 10, and AMHA Grand and Supreme Champion. A tall order for a little guy... but those Erica horses all come with 17hh of personality. They're big on the inside






Thanks for looking at my favorite_ little_ man!
















I am so happy with the pictures Casey McBride Photography got of Squirt and from what I saw of the online proofs, there were TONS of really, really great shots captured this year. Loving the work they did!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 29, 2011)

Gorgeous guy Jill


----------



## PaintNminis (Sep 29, 2011)

WOW


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Sep 29, 2011)

Love your pictures


----------



## LAminiatures (Sep 30, 2011)

He is Amazing


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Sep 30, 2011)

He's GORGEOUS! Congrats, Jill


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks



I am so happy about Squirt



And he has good family news today because a 3/4 sister to him that Erica owns just had a *big* win at the AMHA Worlds today



I think they look quite a lot alike... go figure! Same color, so petitely built and so closely blood related


----------



## Matt73 (Sep 30, 2011)

Such a handsome little dude


----------



## frostedpineminis (Sep 30, 2011)

name rings tru lol cant take my eyes off of him lol congrats on the beautiful boy and his accomplishments


----------



## ohmt (Sep 30, 2011)

He is so beautiful. I absolutely LOVE his shoulder. Hard to find a shoulder like that on a horse his size. Very, very nice.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 30, 2011)

He is a stunner



thats what iam trying to breed stunning horses


----------



## Jill (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you all



I really like him a lot


----------



## lucky seven (Oct 1, 2011)

congrats, what a nice looking boy.


----------



## CMC (Oct 2, 2011)

Jill,

he is absolutely GORGEOUS! We LOVE Erica's horses and hope to acquire some in the near future!

Sister Kristina


----------



## Jill (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you, Sister Kristina





You'll love dealing with Erica. Her horses are even better in person than in the pictures and you could not find a more sincere, knowledgeable and caring breeder to buy from





People might think "_oh Jill bought __another__ Erica horse_" but there's sound reasoning and it sure has made me happy each and every time. It's worked out better than I could have dreamed in a few of cases, and Squirt is an embodiment of a line I've wanted to include in our program for about 4yrs. His size is the unexpected cherry on top



Erica's always my first go-to when I am looking for a horse to add to our situation here



... and she's even helped give me her sincere opinion when I've shopped elsewhere. She's the best!


----------



## CMC (Oct 3, 2011)

Jill,

we watched her at Nationals 2 years ago. She has such a way with horses. We are looking forward to getting to know her personally.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations again Jill on Squirt. He's just stunning and so is his sister. I saw her at World in person and she totally deserved champion un her annual class...she was so robbed imo.

When is Squirt coming to live with you?


----------



## albahurst (Oct 4, 2011)

Beautiful horse, Jill!


----------



## Jill (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks folks





Parmela, he's going to hang out with Erica next season as well as a mare or two of hers, then head to VA next fall


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 5, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Congratulations again Jill on Squirt. He's just stunning and so is his sister. I saw her at World in person and she totally deserved champion un her annual class...she was so robbed imo.
> 
> When is Squirt coming to live with you?



Sorry, was using my phone...stupid auto complete. I meant "she deserved champion in her ammy class" but that's not what came out!


----------



## Tab (Oct 5, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 6, 2011)

Love him Jill- he is SO handsome!


----------



## barnbum (Oct 6, 2011)

Sweet boy!!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice shots! He is a total stunner, must have made it easy for the photographer!


----------



## cassie (Oct 7, 2011)

defiinitley a stunner!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Reble (Oct 7, 2011)

Love watching Erica show.

Congratulations to you Both..





I am sure you have big plans for him in your breeding program.


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks. I think Squirt is really special, but I guess I'm supposed to


----------

